# Whats wrong?



## Tittysprink (Oct 29, 2016)

This is my first time putting plants in a terrarium, with a 6500K led light on for 6 hours a day, and misting twice a day.  What am i doing wrong, the plant looks really unhealthy?


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 29, 2016)

Light for only 6 hours a day is probably not nearly enough, but it's impossible to give further advice without knowing both what species you have and what the light intensity is.  Also, how often are you watering?  What's the humidity?  How's airflow?  What kind of soil are you using?  Without the species, it's impossible to give advice on those either, but they're usually important as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tittysprink (Oct 30, 2016)

I do not know the species of plant,   I have a bromeliad as well and it seems to be fairing fine.  The led is 8 watt and 640 lumens. I bought the plant at an expo where there were just rabdom plants on the table.  As for water, i mist twice a day to keep the humidity high with plastic wrap over the wire mesh.  I water twice a day as well and i am using abg mix as tge substrate.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 30, 2016)

Too many variables. If it looks in serious trouble, move it into a cool place, near drown it with water then leave it to dry and give it indirect light.
Keep in mind the shipping and sales of plants are MERCENARY. It may have been mega overdosed with fertilizers and pesticides then sat in a refrigerator to keep it alive long enough to sell.

If viable, the leaves will start to clue you as to it's desires. Turning towards the light if too dim for example.


----------

